# Hemorrhoids....



## Jack18889 (23 Jan 2011)

I have developed hemorrhoids a few weeks ago.  They appeared when I had too many peanuts to eat. Other then that my diet does not have junk food and I eat plenty of fiber.  I have already gone to the walk in clinic and gave me so medication for them and I asked about surgery but they don't recommend it.  I already went through the medical part recruitment office a few months ago.  I am expecting a job offer in April. 

I don't want to lose my chance of joining, but I don't want to be dishonest.

What should I do?


----------



## Occam (23 Jan 2011)

Jack18889 said:
			
		

> What should I do?



Don't eat so many peanuts.

Is this a serious question?


----------



## Jack18889 (23 Jan 2011)

"Don't eat so many peanuts."

  I can live with out nuts easy.


"Is this a serious question?"

Yes. I'm guessing you never had hemorroids before.


----------



## Occam (23 Jan 2011)

Truth be told, I have.  Screaming, fiery, dangly hemorroids, usually self-induced by a love of make-me-cry chicken wings.  A quick trip to the drugstore for some over-the-counter Preparation H and everything was as right as rain.  Like headaches, aches, scrapes, bruises and slivers, not everything need be reported to the recruiting centre or call for the visit to the MIR.


----------



## Nostix (23 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Truth be told, I have.  Screaming, fiery, dangly hemorroids, usually self-induced by a love of make-me-cry chicken wings.  A quick trip to the drugstore for some over-the-counter Preparation H and everything was as right as rain.  Like headaches, aches, scrapes, bruises and slivers, not everything need be reported to the recruiting centre or call for the visit to the MIR.



I am officially in favor of implementing "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" on this one.


----------



## Jack18889 (23 Jan 2011)

Thank you so much for you honesty.  Some people may see it as a problem, were I have the attitude of saying "eh" and go about my day.


----------



## GAP (23 Jan 2011)

They can be extremely debilitating in the field, let alone on base.....read up on them, try warm sitz baths (works best) and I have been proscribed Anusal (sp?) with codeine which is far stronger than the over the counter stuff....


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Jan 2011)

Jack18889 said:
			
		

> I have developed hemorrhoids a few weeks ago.  They appeared when I had too many peanuts . . .
> 
> What should I do?



Where are you putting these peanuts?  If you must continue . . . shell them before inserting.  j/k

Almost everyone has hemorrhoids, however not everyone's is complicated by inflammation, thrombosis or bleeding . . . that's when they become a bother.  You've obviously sought medical advice and are following that advice, good.  This isn't brain surgery, not unless one has his head up his ***.  This isn't a big deal.  Well, since you haven't posted pictures of the offending opening, "it" may be bigger than imagined (and I'm successfully trying hard not to imagine anything about that portion of your anatomy).  Should you report this to the recruiting centre medical authorities?  At face value, probably not.  Would you report that you had a cold or cut your finger and needed a bandaid?  In most cases hemorrhoidal problems resolve without any (or minimal) medical interventation.  If you want to play it safe or you think that your new friends will interfere with miltary training or if continuing medical/surgical treatment is necessary, contact the recruiting centre medical authorities and update them.  The CF is not expecting everyone to be a "perfect ***hole".

While some may feel that your concern about possibly losing a enrolment offer because of a previously unreported medical condition is no laughing matter, this type of humour is commonly found among soldiers and perhaps thicker skin is required than is apparently covering your anal canal.


----------



## martr (24 Jan 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> *Well, since you haven't posted pictures of the offending opening*




Please don't.. I beg you.


----------

